# Yet another beardie fake rock build



## stephent (Feb 4, 2010)

After waiting for weeks on my viv to arrive... it still isn't here! And as I have evidence that it is now be dispatched I have begun my fake rock build (as I cant stand all the polystyrene in the living room).

Two very key points I have already discovered for those who wish to attempt a build like this...
1) You need a very good hoover (even still you will be finding polystyrene around the house for days)
2) you need a very understanding girlfriend... 

Well, I started a few wee projects, and it is the biggest that I am going to use (providing it fits - it should, hopefully) 


































I plan to do the side walls in Fake rock, but the back will slope away at each side showing a desert scene background.

I will be adding 3 - 6 layers of grout depending on the effect I get. I will seal it 3 times, and then create a thick PVA/sand paste to use as a final layer - this will (hopefully) create a sand stone effect

The rocks will all be on a 2cm thick base, this will allow me to have a 'sand pit' in the centre of the viv when the wee guy grows up. I will create the walls and 'mini structure' for the other side when the viv arrives to ensure I don't cock-up too much.

You will notice that I do have a fairly large cave. I have put holes in the top to allow the UV in. I do feel offering a place f refuge to be important.

Any advice/ comments will be great


----------



## stern69 (Feb 12, 2009)

Looking good! Keep updating with plenty of pics! That face looks evil though!!


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Look good but good luck with the grouting. You've got a lot of small bits there and grouting is a nightmare at the best of times.


----------



## haunted-havoc (Aug 6, 2009)

a word of advice that i found out the hard way.

take the roof off and grout it separately. trying to get a brush with grout on at the angle you want is a nightmare. then just silicone the bits together when done


----------



## stephent (Feb 4, 2010)

I have just realised.... I REALLY hate grouting!

My Viv has arrived (3 weeks late) and I have got the background up, and got the poly where I want it. I will be spending a good few hours each noght grouting. Will get pictures up when I remember not to leave my camera at work!


----------



## stephent (Feb 4, 2010)

Alright people! So, my viv is taking over my flat. I have Poly 'structures all over the place...

One question - how would a beardie do with a TV on top of its viv? Would like to get shot of my TV unit and just have the viv in the front room.

Thanks,

Stephen


----------



## Carlos (Jul 28, 2009)

stephent said:


> Alright people! So, my viv is taking over my flat. I have Poly 'structures all over the place...
> 
> One question - how would a beardie do with a TV on top of its viv? Would like to get shot of my TV unit and just have the viv in the front room.
> 
> ...


it wud proberly send him nutty... also wen yuu hav it on at nyt the sound n vibrations will disturb him


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

stephent said:


> Alright people! So, my viv is taking over my flat. I have Poly 'structures all over the place...
> 
> One question - how would a beardie do with a TV on top of its viv? Would like to get shot of my TV unit and just have the viv in the front room.
> 
> ...


see my big arsed budget viv build.. it's being done that size as it's going to be a TV stand as well.


----------



## stephent (Feb 4, 2010)

Here is a bit of an update...

My Viv has arrived and I have attached the background and put sticky tiles in the bottom.

The fake rock has got 4 or 5 layers of grout, and the first layer of PVA will be going on tonight. I will add 3 or 5 coats, the last two will have desert sand stuck on top. The fake rocks are not what I really wanted them to be, but I had to rush due to work and the beardie arriving in a few days. I will add to it as time progresses.









Right side back-rock and mound









Left side back-rock 









Viv with background









The cave and mound

Has anybody used cement for a beardie flooring? Thinking about adding a coat of it on high traffic areas before sealing - any thoughts?


----------



## stephent (Feb 4, 2010)

Just heard that my landlord is coming around in the morning to fix my water heater, which means I have had to, very quickly, tidy up! I have put the rock structures in the viv - so here is a better look...


----------



## Kaarn (Feb 3, 2010)

when you say cement, do you mean a sand/cement mix?

If so, you can get a very sandy like effect if you mix it weak. normal bricks are laid with a 6 sand to 1 cement mix, this still comes out quite grey, but if you mix 10 or 12 sand to 1 cement then you will still get a hard surface but more sandy colour.

if your worried about toxicity, just ensure it is dry and cured, i.e fully set, then seal it as you would do with the grout. I use a matt clear varnish to make it waterproof but not too shiney.

if you want a more rock like texture on the walls, then you can layer a base coat of grout over the surface, using crinkled foil, place this on the wet grout. Once this has gone hard, but not fully set, remove the foil, then lightly brush the surface to roughen up any lines. Note: the more small sections of foil used, the more the rock face looks cracked (caused by the overlap of foil.

I will attach a pic of the end effect in a few mins once i download it from the camera.


----------



## Kaarn (Feb 3, 2010)

Here is the foil/grout effect i was on about:

































Obviously this is still under construction, but you get the idea. The grout i used was charcoal colour, left natural and just sealed with matt varnish.


Can't wait to see your finished viv tho, looking great so far.


----------



## stephent (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks for the idea. I have an idea of what I am going to do... layering and layering of sand and Pva to get an uneven, yet smooth look. we'll see if it comes off.


----------



## stephent (Feb 4, 2010)

I have been PVAing and adding sand... and I am getting fed up! I am going to spray a 1:1 water. PVA mix on the high traffic areas tonight and and another coat of sand.

I will silicone everything in as soon as the silicone arrives (I hate mail order), and touch up any parts I have missed.

















The 'left and right' backing wall

























The cave and basking spot









The Viv with the background


----------



## stephent (Feb 4, 2010)

Almost done... what do you think?

































I know there are a few bits that need attention, also needs a bit of a hoover the pick up the last few bits of sand. Clips for the UV light are in (just need the glue to set. Cable clips are ordered to ensure the cables are tidy. Thinking about loosing the cactus, and I do want a branch too.

There are 5 - 8 layers of PVA & sand in there! 4.5kgs worth!


----------



## Kaarn (Feb 3, 2010)

looking very nice.

The rock effect is spot on, looks like the rock is years old and worn. I really like it. Especially the way the rock gives way for the background. Gives it loads of depth.

Just a thought, maybe if the foam was painted orangy/red before sand was applied it would have saved the patching in bits. easy to suggest with hind site though.

Looking forward to seeing a beardie enjoying the enclosure. Well done on the build.


----------



## stephent (Feb 4, 2010)

Hi kaarn... i painted the high traffic areas, but was too tight to splash out on paint for all the background... but, yes, in hind sight I agree completely!


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

it's a strange one When you look at the pictures of the individual parts it looks shit, really shit... but then when you put the viv pics up it all comes together nicely and looks really good.


----------



## stephent (Feb 4, 2010)

Meko said:


> it's a strange one When you look at the pictures of the individual parts it looks shit, really shit... but then when you put the viv pics up it all comes together nicely and looks really good.


I'll take that as a compliment :surrender:

I do understand what you mean - I was thinking the same as I was building it. I did have a vision of what I wanted, and it isn't too far from that. Obviously there are parts I dislike (that was always going to happen), but I can live with it. The one thing I didn't want was a layered polystyrene look, and feel that I have been able to avoid that.

I have a large-is tree root on order that will be added when it arrives.

Unfortunately, Baxter (my new beardie) was due to arrive today, but missed the boat due to bad weather in Aberdeen. He will be here next Sunday - we will see what he thinks then.

Looking at some of the pictures, you can see some lines and patches - I think these must have been caused by the flash as they are no there normally.


----------



## Dasakira (Feb 20, 2010)

*Looking good*

I have started to do loads of things like this, but someone made me step back and think long and hard. I have been searching through the Internet for information on polly, someone said to me that polly gives off toxic gasses, if you seal it like you have done will the gasses be able to escape? I really wanna know if this sealing is the solution to my problems as I love making things like this for my lizards. Please help ahhhhh


----------



## stephent (Feb 4, 2010)

Just wanted to let everyone know Baxter the Beardie has arrived. He has been happily exploring his viv.... who knew that jumping in and out of a water dish could be so much fun???

Here is a pic:
Stephen Tait's Photos | Facebook

He had a 2 day journey up here, so I have let him ave a pretty serious munch - he seems to like chasing hoppers more than crix. Turned his nose up at vegi's, but he is only a couple of months, so I will let him off.

I will get some proper pics up later.


----------

